# PC in Britain



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

Very funny thing about you brits is that you value sooooooo much political correctness. :lol:

Take for instance, the Rodney Marsch incident.
This guy probably laughed his ass off when he heard the joke the first time; more than probably he then said it himself to his own mates and they all had a laugh. But when he (stupidly, agreed) said it on the air, everyone got ooooh, so inappropriate, so disappointing, inexcusable, sack him, burn him on the stake!

Yes, jokes about black people, jews, immigrants etc. are inappropriate but in reality, everyone I've met (that's most of my english mates during my 2-year MSc in England not to mention my visits since) including myself says things like that in private. But since such things are OK to say in private but almost "prohibited" in public isn't that a bit like watching appearance over substance?

To illustrate what I mean better, everyone remembers Vlastan's thread about that theatre protest which went bad. In some point Vlastan referred to Sikkhs as "people with funny hats" and everyone took on him like he said the worst thing ever spoken on the planet. I truly believe that if he had said it in a private conversation with the people who took on him, nobody then would give a monkeys. But he said it on a public forum hence the reaction.

The reason for this is that Sikkhs are a minority or a "sensitive" group as I like to call it. So, as a sensitive group, it's not PC to call them "people with funny hats". 
In public that is. :roll:

Au contraire, GW Bush does not belong to a sensitive group so everyone can call him dubya when and where they feel like. :lol:

I've been wanting to write about this for some time and I know more or less what to expect... :roll: 8)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

silkman said:


> Very funny thing about you brits is that you value sooooooo much political correctness. :lol:
> 
> Take for instance, the Rodney Marsch incident.
> This guy probably laughed his ass off when he heard the joke the first time; more than probably he then said it himself to his own mates and they all had a laugh. But when he (stupidly, agreed) said it on the air, everyone got ooooh, so inappropriate, so disappointing, inexcusable, sack him, burn him on the stake!
> ...


You get full agreement from me...


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

When I first heard Rodney Marsh had been sacked I assumed he'd told one of the offensive Tsunami jokes that are currently doing the rounds.

Blown out of all proportion - I really can't see what offence the joke could cause given the context. :?

Mostly agree, PC has gone mad, though I can't think of any of my friends that laugh about racist jokes in private.

I did use the word "s n i g g e r" instead of laugh in that last paragraph but changed it - try posting and you'll see why. :?


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

I'm just sick and tired of people excusing common sense and decency by tarnishing it with the â€œPCâ€ banner.

Engaging brain before mouth is hardly a novel concept. Anybody exercising half the intelligence they were born with would realise nothing remains constant, and what you could say yesteryear in public may not be appropriate now. The person â€œwith the funny hatâ€ could be stood next to you, ask yourself if he would take offence at that remark and why, then question what youâ€™re about to say and type. Label and ridicule that idea however you wish, I just see it as common sense.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

sonicmonkey said:


> what you could say yesteryear in public may not be appropriate now.


Whilst this is undoubtably true I think that sometimes we are unaware of new 'PC' terms for people and situations. Rather than using common sense and opening mouth (with brain engaged) to describe somthing 'in your own words' we are all getting taken over by political correctness. Terms like 'black' and 'white' become racist - why? I think they're simple and descriptive whereas 'from an ethnic minority' is vague and meaningless. If a witness saw someone steal my car I'd prefer them to tell the police a descriptive term, rather than a non-descriptive 'PC' term. Some terms seem to go full circle, from non-offensive, to offensive and back again....maddness. I haven't got the time or inclination to keep up with being 'PC' 100% of the time so I have just resigned myself to the fact that I'll be upsetting some people sometimes!

H


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

The thing that get me is most of the comments come from educated people who should really know better and do.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

I agree entirely with the OP


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

digimeisTTer said:


> I agree entirely with the OP


I'd expect nothing less 



digimeisTTer said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

It's strange though but I don't see Kraut as offensive in the same way as any of the ethnic slurs. Perhaps it's because we're all white, but calling Scots, Jocks and French, Frogs is, to me at least meant in fun - and is certainly reciprocated 'in kind' by members of both those nations.

However, I wouldn't dream of calling an Asian the P word or a Black guy the N word.

It is strange, but I guess the more different people are from you, the more you're aware of the differences and therefore try harder to not mention them.


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

Kell said:


> It's strange though but I don't see Kraut as offensive in the same way as any of the ethnic slurs. Perhaps it's because we're all white, but calling Scots, Jocks and French, Frogs is, to me at least meant in fun - and is certainly reciprocated 'in kind' by members of both those nations.
> 
> However, I wouldn't dream of calling an Asian the P word or a Black guy the N word.
> 
> It is strange, but I guess the more different people are from you, the more you're aware of the differences and therefore try harder to not mention them.


Yes, it has to do whether an ethnicity is on the "sensitive list" or not. Asians and blacks are, while Germans, French, Italians as well as us Greeks :roll: are not. Also chavs are not in the sensitive list but imagine if they DO get in the list and "chav" in a year or so maybe will be like saying the N or P word 

I should have been a philosopher instead of wasting myself in banking all these years :wink:


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

This country is soo pink and fluffy, we shall all be labelled chavist very soon I'm sure


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

silkman said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > It's strange though but I don't see Kraut as offensive in the same way as any of the ethnic slurs. Perhaps it's because we're all white, but calling Scots, Jocks and French, Frogs is, to me at least meant in fun - and is certainly reciprocated 'in kind' by members of both those nations.
> ...


Stay in banking, you haven't been wasting your time. Chav's are labelled as such because of their clothing and taste in cars, hardly the same thing.

Its got nothing to do with "sensitive lists". Decency = behaviour or an attitude that conforms to the commonly accepted standards of what is right and *respectable*. Just for once I'd like the ones who harp on about PC madness this and PC madness that to stand up and take it on the chin, and accept that some of the stuff you say may offend somebody even though *you* don't deem it to be offensive. It's a fact of life, I'm 101% sure I've said stuff in the past which is inappropriate, but I have the cognitive capacity to take it on board and move on.

Exactly where does the difficulty lie in the fact that the world doesn't revolve around our personal moral judgements and we have to consider others also?


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

sonicmonkey said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > I agree entirely with the OP
> ...


 :lol: :lol:

Cheeky bugger, see your point tho'


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Kell said:


> It's strange though but I don't see Kraut as offensive in the same way as any of the ethnic slurs. Perhaps it's because we're all white, but calling Scots, Jocks and French, Frogs is, to me at least meant in fun - and is certainly reciprocated 'in kind' by members of both those nations.


I've taken to calling you lot "Southerly Challenged" in response to being told by my missus that I'm not allowed to call you English B*stards anymore. :wink: :wink: :wink: :!:


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

BreTT said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > It's strange though but I don't see Kraut as offensive in the same way as any of the ethnic slurs. Perhaps it's because we're all white, but calling Scots, Jocks and French, Frogs is, to me at least meant in fun - and is certainly reciprocated 'in kind' by members of both those nations.
> ...


Seems strange, I'm still going to call you Scottish B*stards, or sweaties :wink: :roll:  still someone has to have the wooden spoon in the VI nations


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

stgeorgex997 said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > Kell said:
> ...


A beautifully carved wooden spoon, I'll have you know.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

A jokes a joke, so maybe we should just ban jokes and humour altogether since they highlight some misfortune, difference or stereotype â€" so some group will or could always take offence.

Maybe calling someone bald, follicley challenged or a slap-head should be covered by discrimination legislation same as a colour or ethnic group??

This country has gone mad and we need to lighten up.


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> A jokes a joke, so maybe we should just ban jokes and humour altogether since they highlight some misfortune, difference or stereotype â€" so some group will or could always take offence.
> 
> Maybe calling someone bald, follicley challenged or a slap-head should be covered by discrimination legislation same as a colour or ethnic group??
> 
> This country has gone mad and we need to lighten up.


Stop being a drama queen and lighten up.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I think you should be sacked for that, im deeply hurt and find this label offensive and discriminatory and should not be used in a public forum.


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> I think you should be sacked for that, im deeply hurt and find this label offensive and discriminatory and should not be used in a public forum.


 :lol:


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

I support the common sense argument. If you wouldn't make the comment if you stood naked alone among a large group of the people you are about to make reference to, then its probably not something you should say to amuse your friends unless they are biggots.

You don't have to be a rocket scientist to know the difference between appropriate and inappropriate remarks. You do need some savvy though to determine where and when you'll "get away with them" if you insist on expressing yourself in such a way.

Just my 2 peneth. :?


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

Loz180 said:


> I support the common sense argument. If you wouldn't make the comment if you stood naked alone among a large group of the people you are about to make reference to, then its probably not something you should say to amuse your friends unless they are biggots.
> 
> You don't have to be a rocket scientist to know the difference between appropriate and inappropriate remarks. You do need some savvy though to determine where and when you'll "get away with them" if you insist on expressing yourself in such a way.
> 
> Just my 2 peneth. :?


Some sence at last  Welcome back Loz....


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

I actually sat here and considered not writing this, whereas 10 years ago I really couldn't give a damn. 
Common sense should prevail, Ron atkinson deserved to lose his job in the light of what he said about Marcel Desailly. Rodney Marsh, however should not. Over the years, British people have used humour as a means of coming to terms with adversity, my parents generation during WW2 and everyone else since, it's what gives us part of our national identity. As a soldier, I've seen friends injured and killed and 20 minutes later we're having a laugh about the whole thing, in our case it's different, it's like coming down from some mad adrenaline rush.
If we all have to tip toe around, watching what we say for fear of offending someone or some group, then very soon we're all going to be living in some earthly recreation of Nirvana, falsely believing that everything is hunky dorey. It's human nature to express a feeling, whether it be positive or nagative, the suppression of which could be detremental to any future harmony. 
This, of course is only my opinion


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

snigger ?


----------



## v6vin (Oct 6, 2004)

> I may not agree with what you say, but i would defend with my life your right to say it.
> 
> Voltaire


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

i love pc - primarily because it winds up right wing twats..


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

Dubcat said:


> i love pc - primarily because it winds up right wing twats..


This indirectly highlights a valid point. Without PC we would have a much harder time "curbing" the distructive tendencies of the extreme white, er sorry... "Right".

:?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Loz180 said:


> Dubcat said:
> 
> 
> > i love pc - primarily because it winds up right wing twats..
> ...


"Trampled underfoot by the rise of the right..."

(name that song... hint: it has a foreign title!)


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

jampott said:


> Loz180 said:
> 
> 
> > Dubcat said:
> ...


Ich Bin Ein Auslander - PWEI

H (only just come back to this thread....wonder why )


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Some people do not have learning difficulties - they are just plain thick.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

garyc said:


> Some people do not have learning difficulties - they are just plain thick.


thats not very pc - Maybe you meant pc challenged?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Some people do not have learning difficulties - they are just plain thick.
> ...


Nope.


----------

